# Betta has white patch on body..??



## Athelina (Mar 5, 2012)

About a month ago my female Betta, Amelia, developed a small white patch near the front of her dorsal fin. I had thought it might be fungus so I treated her water with Melafix for a week and thought nothing more of it. Well, recently (within the past week or so) I've noticed the spot getting bigger and spreading slightly. It also looks as if she has lost some scales in that area and the patch has now turned more of a pale pinkish color towards the center. She still swims around and eats normally (she's quite the pig actually), but this thing has has me worried. If you have any ideas of what it might be, or how to treat it, please do reply.

She is currently kept in a heated 10 gallon with 4 other female Betta fish. I change 25-50% of the water every week depending on the ammonia level.

And sorry the pictures are not of the best quality. You can't exactly tell a fish to sit (swim?) still.


----------



## epurbaugh (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Athelina! I know this post was awhile ago - did you ever figure out what was wrong with your betta? I am having a similar issue right now and am curious what you did.
Thanks so much!


----------



## lucydog (Mar 22, 2016)

It does look like the scales are rubbed off. I have the same issue with one of my bettas and I realized that he was scraping it on a plastic plant holder that is in his tank. He was squeezing himslef into the drainage holes and removing scales in the process. Since I've plugged the holes he's healing up well. Here's a blurry pic that shows the white patch on his head:










How is your fish doing now?


----------



## epurbaugh (Mar 23, 2016)

I changed the water yesterday and then this morning it looked like the scales on his back had faded away - it isn't cotton like what would appear in ich, but almost white looking. He does go in a little castle I have, but I'm worried that it's a fungal infection.


----------



## lucydog (Mar 22, 2016)

epurbaugh said:


> I changed the water yesterday and then this morning it looked like the scales on his back had faded away - it isn't cotton like what would appear in ich, but almost white looking. He does go in a little castle I have, but I'm worried that it's a fungal infection.


Are more scales missing now or is it the same?

EDIT: I'm sorry, thought you were the original poster.


----------



## epurbaugh (Mar 23, 2016)

Don't be sorry! I am so glad someone responded as I'm not sure what the issue is.

It only appeared this morning so I haven't been able to tell if there's a change. It looks very similar to the photos the other person posted.


----------



## olgamc (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey, epurbaugh, welcome to the forum! 

On this forum they advise you to start your own thread rather than resurrecting an old one. They also want you to fill out a form and post pictures. Here is the link to the form: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=612810. Copy and paste it into your thread.

Here are some more links that I like. I am new to fish, so this helps me with diagnosis and treatment options, in addition to talking to people here.

Fish disease diagnostics: http://www.fishyportal.com/diag/
Common diseases and treatments: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332
All you ever wanted to know about medications: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Medication.html

Good luck!


----------

